# amd64 ISO not booting



## Photon (Dec 27, 2009)

Greetings,

I hope this is the right spot to post this.  I have FreeBSD 7.2 running just fine on one of my machines. Decided in the next few days I'll update to 8.0.  I downloaded and burned 8.0 dvd.iso yesterday and it booted up just fine.  Then I realized I had once again download and burned i386 instead of amd64.  So I downloaded amd64, burned it with exactly the same software on the same box.  It wont boot..  You can read it, see all the files, etc. No boot.

I figure it's just a snafu, and download 8.0 amd64.dvd.iso again, this time via ftp instead http, burned it... no boot.  

I've search for any other posts about this but none found.  If anyone has an idea I'd appreciate it. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 for all this not that it makes a rats patoot. Suppose I'll download and burn it with FreeBSD 7.2 next.  

Thanks for any help.

Photon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2009)

Please describe how 'not booting' looks exactly, what errors/messages/fireworks you get, and what your system is (dmesg -a).


----------



## Photon (Dec 28, 2009)

Very simply the DVD acts like it has no boot sector at all.  As opposed the the i386 DVD I made, neither of the other 2 amd64 DVD's I burned will boot from the DVD when inserted into either of two machines I have. It just boots the first OS normally.   This is most likely something really silly I've done but I don't know what.  I was hoping someone would reply, "Yea, there's an issue with the amd64...dvd.iso in the archive.

Thanks.


----------



## Photon (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi again,

I figured it out, I think.  I was downloading from an ftp server that isn't listed as having the iso's available; ftp3.(?)  The i386 ISO that works had a .gz extenstion.  Neither of the amd64's did.  So, I went back via http and sure enough one of the default servers had the amd64 with the gzipped file and I am currently downloading it.  When I open it and burn the remaining ISO I bet it will boot just fine.  

So...  Done. 

Thanks.

Photon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2009)

Let us know


----------



## Photon (Dec 28, 2009)

Greetings,

The difference in the .gz or non .gz ISO in ftp archive is what the issue was.  Downloaded the .gz ISO from ftp5, unzipped it, burned it and it booted like a champ.

Guess I owe some word refunds now.  

Thanks!

Photon


----------

